# Muzzle-loader, what bullets?



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got a Muzzle loader tag for ND this fall. I'm borrowing a TC Omega. For anyone who has one of these, what bullets have worked well (accuarcy) for you? I have no doubt the terminal performance of all the bullets will be just fine, just looking for an accuracy edge.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

One of my hunting partners has an Omega. He has been using 245 grain Aerotip Powerbelts and 100 grains of 777 with success.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Don't remember the name right off hand, but try Thompson Centers polymer tip sabote bullets. I have a system 1 (Thompson Center) and if I shoot 120 gr of Pyrodex Select sighted at 100 yards my Thompson Center scope (1X and legal) will put it on all the way out to 300 yards by using the duplex post instead of the crosshair intersect. I don't shoot at deer that far, but I target practice that far for fun.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Plainsman,

You are shooting the TC Shockwaves? So am I, (200 grain out of my Win Apex) and I've taken 3 deer so far with them (30, 35 and 65 yards). I started out with 130 grains of 777, then backed it down to 80 grains of 777. With the Shockwaves, I've been able to shoot 2" groups at 100 yards. I'd like to spend more time at the range to improve that,...but for where I hunt that is accurate enough.

Good Luck, Horsager.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Horsager, I too drew a buck tag for muzzy. I will be shooting the TC Shockwaves alson (250 gr. I believe it is) with 120 gr of Pyrodex Select. I'm shooting it out of an Encore and the load shoots very good. Good luck this fall.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Picked up the Omega from my dad this weekend. I'm planning on picking up a few different bullets to try. I'll get some shockwaves and I think I'll try some powerbelts too, a buddy of mine has had good luck with them.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Horsager,

Just my 2 cents but for the last 5+ years I have shot 295gr powerbelt HPs and aerotips both over 100gr of pyrodex and also 150gr of pyrodex and had great luck in both accuracy and terminal performance. I have some groups at about 1 1/2 in at 100yds and a couple around 4in at 200 yds. I use a vx II 3x9 on it(TC black diamond). It shouldnt really matter which gun it is(encore, omega, black diamond) because all of them have a 1/28 twist bbl and most have the same barrel length(28in I think?). Using this combo I have shot maybe 10+/- deer, both bucks and does and never lost an animal at ranges of 15yds out to about 150yds+/-.

I used to use the hornady handgun bullets(xtp) in a sabot but the powerbelts will also load a ton easier and its been my experience that consistent loading technique is the most important factor in muzzleloader accuracy but thats just me and I am no expert by any means. Hope this helps. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

All you'll find in my muzzleloader are 245 grain polytip powerbelts. I've taken 3 deer in my lifetime and all three where shot with my muzzleloader with the 245 grn powerbelts. No tracking was involved with any of them, dropped on the spot. One was 40 yards quartering away, one 50 yards broadside and the most recent one was 120 yards broadside.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I have used 245 gr & 295 gr HP powerbelts. I have harvested 5 deer with them. All worked great. I used 100gr. of 777 pellets.

In about 3 weeks I am going after bear in Manitoba. I will be using 100 gr 777 with 338 gr new platnium powerbelt.

My suggestion is what distances will u be shooting at. If you are going to be shooting 100 yards or so the powerbelts are perfect.

The thing with sabots that you have to remember is that you are seating the bullet into the jacket. SO if you did not completely seated in the jacket or if it is off center a little bit this will affect the performance of the bullet. That is why I use powerbelts. You dont have to worry about this at all.

Hope this helps.

Chuck


----------

